# Guppy with fin rot



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Well just like my past goldfish the fin rot has struck again this time splitting my guppy's tail fin down the center. Also its pectoral fin seems to be loosing some mass. I placed her in a hospital tank (no heater although looking into getting one soon) and added a small bit of melafix to that tank.

Now I tested the water in the main tank and everything is spot on and I have done water changes once a week (25%) so I am just rackin my brain here as to why this always happens to the fish I keep.

Her poop also is long and white with bit of clear parts  

I have noticed that the other female and her are always nipping at each other and I am wondering if that may be the case as to why she has this.

I also noticed that the few of the fish in the main tank are now rubbing themselves on objects in the tank.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Few questions:

What are your water parameters?:
a) Ammonia
b) Nitrite
c) Nitrate
d) Temperature

What size is the original tank?
What kind of filtration do you have on it?
What other kinds of fish are in the tank?

There is a root cause for all of these diseases (fungal/bacterial, even parasitic), and that typically is water quality.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

destructo said:


> Her poop also is long and white with bit of clear parts


This could be indicative of internal parasites...



destructo said:


> I have noticed that the other female and her are always nipping at each other and I am wondering if that may be the case as to why she has this.


Agression and fin nipping may result in torn fins, which could lead to bacterial and/or fungal infections.



destructo said:


> I also noticed that the few of the fish in the main tank are now rubbing themselves on objects in the tank.


This sounds like the classical signs of Ich.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

My water is at such 
ammonia = 0 
nitrites = 0 
nitrates =10 
ph is 7.6 I believe (maybe less) 
temp is sitting at 26 C
The size is 15 gal, no other types of fish in the tank other then other guppies.
The filter is a Aquaclear 30 (changed out the carbon last night)
With the water quality I have kept up with weekly water changes (25%) each time and scrubbed the glass using a sponge (from big als)
Also added 2 tablespoons of salt to the main tank and 1/2 tablespoon to the QT tank (3gals)
Thanks for all your help and input, any other ideas?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

How often do you clean your filter?


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Clean it every 2 weeks or so rinsing it in tank water


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

How many guppies and of what sex are in the tank?


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Chris S said:


> How many guppies and of what sex are in the tank?


1 male 2 female and 1 unknown fry (got him accidentally for free when I got the male)


----------

